# Saltiga Ballistic 40



## fish33 (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought the Ballistic 40 from the US as i was looking for a light weight 3 piece rod for fishing. We only get the 33 in Australia and I was looking for something a bit heavier. Fishing wise I really like using it, but I also took it to the field and gave it go.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRgg32iAGoM&feature=channel_page

I only hit it hard with 3 ounces and was really happy with the distance it was capable of.

Have any of you guys hit this rod hard with 4 or 5 ounces?

Cheers Gary


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

what line were you using, and reel?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've heard that the 40 is good for throwing 6-10 n bait off the beach. I don't have one but the one I looked at in RDT felt like a sturdy stick capable of heaving 8nbait.

Evan


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

its good for about 6-12 imo.
but id be cautious about highswinging a 225gr .


----------



## fish33 (Jul 2, 2009)

The reel was a 5500 CT Mag, mainline 0.25, shockleader 0.65

I have fished the 40 with 6 plus bait, ground casting and got good distance.

I guess I was asking if anyone had cast the 40 with a tournament style cast
with 125 or 150 grams. 

Cheers Gary


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

alot of people do. just not here.
check out fishingkaki forums. alot of japanese and asians cast with these 3pc daiwas
like this one, borons, landcasters, skycaster rods, yellow banana rods, etc etc.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Hi Gary,

The Saltiga Ballistic is my favorate fishing rod but please don't let any of the heavy hitters down-under, in your part of the world, use that rod for tournament casting. My experience is that the joints are not designed for the power generated by a tournament cast with 5 oz or more of weight. Especially if you are a power caster. I have the lighter 33 and although it will cast 7oz to 8oz for fishing with no problem it did not hold up on the field. The crack at the joint was not bad and Daiwa took care of replacing the cracked section but I will not be trying to make that rod into a tournament rod again. This may not be your experience but I wanted you to be aware.

All the best,

LarryB


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

I own the 35, and the 40. Both were custom wrapped and both rods are very powerful. Daiwa made the 40 just right for the pure heavy hitters. I've seen a guy on you tube casting one of these rods at one of the cast-a-muck.
Brian:fishing:


----------

